# Lire les fichiers docx et avi



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2013)

Hello.

Je vais avoir un iPad sous peu, et étant habitué d'Android je voulais savoir comment je peux lire d'abord mes fichiers avi avec mon iPad sans devoir tout convertir ?

Et concernant les fichiers docx et pptx, y a-t-il un logiciel qui puisse les éditer correctement sans problème, y compris les formules mathématiques ?


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Mars 2013)

Pour les fichiers Office peut être cette appli:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS5OledZml4


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Mars 2013)

Les fichiers .docx: Pages
Les fichiers .pptx: Je suppose Keynote....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2013)

Hello.

OK pour office.

Et pour les avi ? Car j'ai testé GPlayer (payant) mais j'ai aucun son...


----------



## Mimil5 (6 Mars 2013)

pour les avi j&#8217;utilise AVPlayer HD sur iPad qui fonctionne très bien le seul bémol l'appli est payante. l'application existe aussi sur iPhone et ce nomme AVPlayer

on peu uploader les vidéos via le navigateur du pc ou alors si on a un NAS avec le protocol FTP d'activer on peu directement voir la liste et récupérer les films

et apparemment avec la dernière version on peut faire du streaming mais pas tester encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2013)

Salut.

J'ai acheté AVPlayer et c'est nickel, merci !!


----------



## Mimil5 (28 Mars 2013)

de rien


----------

